# Cubase sous 2 OS!=???



## bengilli (18 Avril 2000)

est il possible d'installer 2 Os différents pour utiliser des applications qui ne fonctionnent pas sous OS 9...(l'autre serait OS8.6) notemment pour Cubase
Installation de OS 8.6 en "spécial"? 
Merci...
(_o_)


----------



## steg (27 Avril 2000)

Effectivement tu peux faire ca, mais cela implique que tu partionnes ton disque (avec l'utilitaire disque de apple) si tu n'en a qu'un... Apres lors de l'installation tu choisi le disque de destination sur ta partition.
Ah j'oubliai, partitioner un disque te fais perdre toutes les donnees contenues sur    dernier...

Steg


----------



## bengilli (27 Avril 2000)

Merci....
javais envisagé cette solution pas pratique!!!
je cherchais plutot un patche de MAJ
mais bon on ne s'affole pas chez Steinberg!!!


----------

